# Holes in floorpan?



## bmxcorrado (Jun 26, 2003)

Well, not to long ago i purchased a 1980 scirocco for a project. For only $100 I got a car that ran but needed a new trans. In the process of tearing the car down I noticed a HUGE hole in the drivers side floorpan. The hole is kind of hard to describe but is it worth it to try and fix it or should a just move on?


----------



## Brit101 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Holes in floorpan? (bmxcorrado)*

Without a better description of the size of the hole. For example roughly eight inches by four inches, I will try and answer your question.
It is all relative to the condition to the rest of the bodywork. If it has rust starting in other areas and is a disaster waiting to happen then, I would have to say think not. 
A few years ago I was driving my '83 Jetta diesel after a heavy snow and my carpet started to rise on the passengers side. Snow was coming in through holes in the floor. The rest of the car was solid, I got an estimate at a reputable body shop. One owner who guarantees his work. And I'm still happy with the work, and driving the car. Am I happy with my decision, yes, would I do it if it happened tomorrow, you bet? Have since replaced the transmission in the car. 
It is relative to the condition of your car. A hole in the floor is no reason to discard a body. Just as a crunched fender or door is no reason to discard a body. They used to sell replacement floorpans, so size is not an issue. Oklahoma I believe is not prone to rusting out cars. You can get a floorpan from a car in a yard, or repair with sheet metal and the proper finishing products.
Answered as best I could with the only dimension given was HUGE. Good luck and hope this was of help.


----------



## tkic (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Holes in floorpan? (bmxcorrado)*

i'd inspect the rest of the car really closely- strut towers, fender wells, around the bumpers, just to make sure there are no other trouble spots. i recently cut and welded a bunch of sheet metal to the floorpan of my rabbit in a few spots where it was really bad, some beneath and some inside. it's not pretty but it keeps the water out and was free. isolated rust is certaintly no reason to ditch a good rocco, unless your'e giving it to me.


----------

